# Post and Beam Workshop



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

I am located just outside of Kansas City MO, and looking to put up a timber frame building/barn to look like a horse barn, but be used for a woodshop. Is there anyone out there that has had some good experience with any particular company??


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

*Post and beam vs Timber frame*

k:
Just to let you know Post and Beam is one type of construction. Timber frame is another. Post and beam building are held together with steel plates and through bolts. Timber frames are held together with mortise and tenon joinery and wooden pegs. Normally no steel fasteners, unless the design exceeds the strength of the wooden pieces.

If you're interested in finding some timber frame companies you could search for the timber framers business council web site. And they have lots of information there about different timber framing companies.
The council's job is to help people like you find a good company to construct your project.

I am not a member but I am a timber framer and a timber frame designer.

Good luck with your project.

Jim Rogers


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Shelter Institute in Woolwich, Maine has been offering timber frame classes for many years. Plan a Maine vacation and come on up, enjoy the scenic coast, eat some lobster and experience "life the way it should be" as we say in Maine, far away from busy highways, neon lights, strip malls and big cities.
http://www.shelterinstitute.com/course_offerings/purely_post__and__beam


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're looking for companies to put up your frame then the TFBC (timber framers business council) is the place to look.

If you're looking for education of how to cut and erect your own frame, there are many schools out there to teach you this.

One has already been mentioned. But there are others as well. And I can list them for you. The closest one to you would be TN, that I know of. There maybe some out there that I don't know of, but if you'd like my list, just let me know and I'll post it.

I didn't post them before as I thought you were looking for "companies" to do this for you.

Jim Rogers


----------



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the good info, I guess what am really looking for is post and beam construction. Any thouts toward that.


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

Today someone sent me a link to this company:
http://www.sandcreekpostandbeam.com/index.html

I never heard of them before, but they look like they do nice stuff.

Also, a while ago, I found this company:

http://ctpostandbeam.com/

They have invented a different style connector.

Good luck with your search and project.

Jim Rogers


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in the KC region as well in the Northland (Kearney). We get a little paper every week and it has ads for TONS of P&B building guys. I believe it's called The Paper and comes out of Plattsburg. Most of the ads look like they are for mostly local folks, although some are big national companies. If you are up in the north area, might also look to the Amish and Menonites..they build some NICE stuff.


----------

